# Bardons&Oliver



## stonehands (Feb 18, 2013)

I pulled out a drawer at the shop today and found a group of collets I can't identify- They are Bardons&Oliver #2. No one at the shop has a clue what they fit. I assume they were for a large production lathe of some sort. They are a high quality tempered collet with a polished finish,must be about 30 of them. Anyone who can help me with this? Many thanks--David


----------



## joe_m (Feb 18, 2013)

Bardons & Oliver used to make lathes. There was an article in PM a few years ago that gave a list of all the different collet size used for each maker, but I can't find that issue in the pile right now. Maybe someone else has it available? 
They were in business 100 years ago and lasted up until a few years ago.


----------



## 44-henry (Mar 4, 2013)

Some years back we surplussed a Bardons & Oliver turret lathe from our lab at UND. It was an impressive bit of historical technology, I think I still have some archive photos and perhaps some documentation for it lying around here. I remember the person who bought it from auction was looking for a set of collets for it, but lord only knows how many different lathes they built over the years.


----------



## OldMachinist (Mar 4, 2013)

Looks like they are still in business. http://www.bardonsoliver.com/index.html

At the bottom of the home page there's a link to historical manuals. You download the manual to see what the #2 geared electric turret lathe looked like.

Also the Hardinge catalog still lists some of the collets but not the #2.
http://www.hardinge.com/usr/pdf/collet/2287Cchp2to5.pdf


----------

